# 24mm BF atty?



## Viper_SA (27/10/16)

Looking for a 24mm BF atty for the Wraith. No bottom airflow attys please, I hate those.


----------



## Petrus (28/10/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Looking for a 24mm BF atty for the Wraith. No bottom airflow attys please, I hate those.


Maybe you must look at the Goon. I see intaste are selling BF pins for the GOON. Maybe the sirs can get some BF pins for us. I think it is going to suite your needs.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/10/16)

Any other suggestions? Preferably something that won't coet an arm and a leg


----------



## Petrus (28/10/16)

Then you must look at the Tsunami.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (28/10/16)

Petrus said:


> Then you must look at the Tsunami.


Or the Transformer.


----------

